# Seaview Overload!!!!!!!!



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my head is spinning from trying to get all the infomation from all the threads here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i want to know how guys are assembling theirs
what tricks they are using
what cool aftermarket stuff i could use 
what to paint what
how to rework some of the parts

BUT THE FACTS ARE ALL SCATTERED!!!!!!!!!
I'M GOING MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

As for the cool aftermarket stuff, check out:

Seaview Interior (this is for the Just an Illusion lighting kit)
Flying Sub Interior

EDIT: D'oh! I forgot to mention that when work on these two is done, I'll be working up a photoetch accessory kit for the exterior that will include the radar dish, "spine" handholds, sail ladder rungs, and docking cleats.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Insert tab "A" into slot "B". Apply glue sparingly. Repeat until feelings of overwhelming anxiety subside. 

Ooh! I said "sub".


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> As for the cool aftermarket stuff, check out:
> 
> Seaview Interior (this is for the Just an Illusion lighting kit)
> Flying Sub Interior
> ...


i want this stuff before i work on my seaview!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> As for the cool aftermarket stuff, check out:
> 
> Seaview Interior (this is for the Just an Illusion lighting kit)
> Flying Sub Interior
> EDIT: D'oh! I forgot to mention that when work on these two is done, I'll be working up a photoetch accessory kit for the exterior that will include the radar dish, "spine" handholds, sail ladder rungs, and docking cleats.


Very sweet. The Seaview is a great simply because it isn't near as hard to paint and get right as the refit Enterprise with all it's complex colors and lights. This will be a great conversation piece on the shelf.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I think it is also cool that there is aftermarket stuff out ALREADY. Heck Voodoo just came out with that PL Star Trek NCC-1701-A package about a year ago. Not too sure why they waited so long? I am glad to see this stuff already being available.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm still staring at it half-finished, wondering how I'm gonna adapt an 18-LED christmas string to fit it.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> I'm still staring at it half-finished, wondering how I'm gonna adapt an 18-LED christmas string to fit it.


I know after I see yours I'll chunk my in the closet as it won't be worthy. Give us your paint colors.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm still trying to decide on paint colors! I'd settled on ghost gray, then somebody said they came up with a better match. Which I forgot...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I read somwhre where a Wal-Mart brand primer was a perfct match. I went to search for the post but didn't find it. By the way, the fins slide in perfect and stay in place as well as the Flying Sub porton. I won't glue them in so as to have access to lights and such for replacement. I still can't believe they placed wire access for the fins. Very well thought up model.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I read somwhre where a Wal-Mart brand primer was a perfct match. I went to search for the post but didn't find it. By the way, the fins slide in perfect and stay in place as well as the Flying Sub porton. I won't glue them in so as to have access to lights and such for replacement. I still can't believe they placed wire access for the fins. Very well thought up model.


That was me Sir!!:wave:

I used the Wallmart Primer on all my Seaview Builds. However we need someone to post screen caps of the Effects Footage on the second season Volume 1 disk.
It clearly shows the colors used on the 8' Seaview. I asume they did the same for the 17'3":freak:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

How can some of you guys be half to almost done when i cant even decide what i want to do with mine????

to light or not?
aftermarket or not?
how detailed or straight out of the box?

I'M SO CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Build your first one the best you can - even without any options.

While building your first one, consider all of the options and details that you want to add to make your second one everything you would want it to be. Then, take everything you learned and figured out and imagined you would want and go build a second one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Then give your first one to a friend!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I wonder how many firecrackers it'll take to stuff one up...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> I'm still staring at it half-finished, wondering how I'm gonna adapt an 18-LED christmas string to fit it.


I say stand it up on its tail then drape the lights in a festive manner!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Like an equator-crossing Neptune's Kingdom ceremony! :jest:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i only have room for one seaview. i think i'll wait until other guys post their pic's then i get a better idea of how i want to build it. i'll be stealing......whoops! i mean be inspired by others great work.
there is so much to consider with this huge opportunity.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Like an equator-crossing Neptune's Kingdom ceremony! :jest:


I wouldn't want to be apart of that ! :freak:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Ignatz said:


> I wonder how many firecrackers it'll take to stuff one up...


It might take a few M-80's to do it up right!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You could always stuff an Estes model rocket engine in the tail. With all those fins, the thing might actually fly!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> I say stand it up on its tail then drape the lights in a festive manner!


Done! :lol:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

OT for a second here...Seaview, ol' bean, I'm heading you way next week...how's the weather been?


----------

